# Processing Time for OCI (Overseas Citizenship of India)



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Friends,

How much time it takes to get OCI after we submitted the OCI application @ VFS office? In general I have read they advise around 2months. But im trying to get more specific inputs from actual persons who have got their OCI.

- Aarti


----------

